# Cert III in aged care/ children's services/ engineering - experiences?



## TeaAddict (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am looking at enrolling in a Cert III in either aged care or children's services. As I have volunteered both with older people and tutored younger students and enjoyed both experiences very much, I think that both industry would be very enjoyable to me.

However, I am wondering if there will be good job prospects with a Cert III, and whether I will have trouble finding placement for completion of the course.

Can anyone who's done either share your experiences on whether you enjoyed your course, had difficulty finding work, and whether you enjoy your current work?

Also, I am actually currently studying a Bachelor in Engineering. Unfortunately, I am unable to complete my last year due to unexpected financial hardship.  I am wondering if it might be a better option to switch to an engineering related diploma (such as surveying/ drafting). However, most work I know require at least a diploma, if not a degree for the industry. And as I am undergoing extreme financial hardship, I really hope to be able to complete a course that will help me obtain steady work.

Thank you in advance for all your time and input!


----------



## anthonyvturpin (Jul 20, 2016)

*Cert III in aged care/ children's services*

If you really want to enroll in a Cert III in aged care or children Care services then both are good choices for you. Both are very enjoyable.

I have been working in Child Care for over 10 years. And it is very enjoyable to me. Enable College is right option for you to enroll in Certificate III in Aged Care and children Care. I joined them for a certificate but ended up learning a lot more than I had imagined.


----------



## Julandria_T (Sep 25, 2016)

TeaAddict said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking at enrolling in a Cert III in either aged care or children's services. As I have volunteered both with older people and tutored younger students and enjoyed both experiences very much, I think that both industry would be very enjoyable to me.
> 
> However, I am wondering if there will be good job prospects with a Cert III, and whether I will have trouble finding placement for completion of the course.
> 
> ...


Hi Tea Addict,

Just wondering if you have started your Cert III in disability and childcare? How has it been going? I am thinking of venturing into this area of work (specifically children with disability and special needs) and would love to know how things have worked out for you.

Also, would you happen to know if its absolutely necessary for us to have Cert III if we want to work in this particular sector? For example, would it be suffice if i am very proficient in communicating in English and have experience in taking care of my own special needs child as well as having some experience teaching children with special needs?

I am a Singaporean with a Bachelors in Mass Communications from RMIT University.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

In reference to your Bachelor of Engineering studies, I would try to find a job within the field, such as an engineering assistant, estimator, project assistant, CAD operator....etc. This experience will be helpful later & once you have enough money, you can complete your degree. 

In your resume you can show that you are still pursuing the degree & you have completed 3 years & possibly list major units.... etc.


----------

